

Ask HN: Is flat design for people who can't design? - electic

I&#x27;ve looking at iOS 7 and many other flat design works. The biggest question in my mind is flat design for people who just can&#x27;t design and whom are looking for an easy way out?
======
wyck
Flat design is flat because your looking at a 2-d surface. Making 2-d surfaces
which are typically words and "things" that separate words look 3-d is not
that important. Design is hard regardless of the dimensions, implied or
otherwise.

------
jacksondeane
"Flat" is simply an aesthetic style.

To me, it does not require any more or less skill to produce compared to other
design trends (Web 2.0, Skeuomorphism, ect). Flat design not new and it is not
a cop-out.

